# Die 3...



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Stellt euch vor ihr müsst, aus welchem Grund auch immer, auf eine einsame Insel. Das einzige was ihr mitnehmen dürft sind 3 Alben eurer Wahl.

Welche Alben würdert ihr mitnehmen und wieso habt ihr genau diese Alben gewählt?

Und dass es nicht zu sinnlosen Diskussionen kommt...die Insel hat Strom, genügend Lebensmittel und ein Gerät um die Alben abzuspielen.




Ich würde folgende 3 Alben mitnehmen...

Dismember: Like an Everflowing Stream.

Ein Wahnsinns Death Metal Album (von 1991), das richtig tolle und facettenreiche Lieder hat (Override of the Overture etc. Außerdem hat es ein sehr cooles Cover...



Deicide: The Stench of Redemption.

Hammersound, Hammertexte und die CD wird mir nie langweilig.



Cephalic Carnage: Anomalies.

Genialer Grindcore/Death Metal. Jeder Song ist komplett anders und geht total ab...



So, nun könnt ihr eure Top 3 Alben vorstellen.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Glory of the brave und 2 andere Random Alben von Hammerfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Das ist echt mal sau schwer O_o

Six feet under - Maximum Violence
Meiner Meinung nach das beste von denen, netter Groove und die Stimme.. <3

Eisregen - Krebskolonie
Weil ich Eisregen einfach liebe :>

Die letzte Scheibe ist schwer..
Eher etwas ruhiges? Oder doch ein Klassiker?
bäh..schwer..
Ich denke da würde ich Dornenreich - Her von welken Nächten nehmen
Einfach ein sau geiles Album! Ausdrucksstarke Texte. Sehr schöne Musik und einfach großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2010)

Egal wie ich mich entscheiden würde, es wäre immer eine Katastrophe für mich. Ich kann mich einfach nicht für 3 Alben entscheiden. Bei 30 Alben wär's schon einfacher.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Egal wie ich mich entscheiden würde, es wäre immer eine Katastrophe für mich. Ich kann mich einfach nicht für 3 Alben entscheiden. Bei 30 Alben wär's schon einfacher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vergessen zu sagen: Die, die sich nicht entscheiden können werden einfach vor der Insel versenkt. *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

das wäre bei mir

1. amon amarth - versus the world
einfach ein geniales album 
die lyrics sind göttlich und der instrumentale teil ist mit heggs stimme so episch wie noch nie 


jetzt wirds schon schwerer .. ich hab so viele alben im kopf aber wenn es wohl für längere zeit wär müsste es was sein was auch nicht zu schnell langweilig wird :/

2. iron maiden - brave new world
das beste der 4 neuen maiden alben, meiner meinung nach

3. dethklok - the dethalbum 
geniales stück musik und dazu noch der humor .. das würde mir doch gut tun auf der insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. August 2010)

1. The Eminem Show
2. The Slim Shady LP
3. sehr schwer kann mich net fest setzen encore oder Recovery.

Das wäre meine Lieblings Alben, ich weis seit Slim Shady LP bin ich dem Eminem Wahn verfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. August 2010)

Rhapsody of fire : _Dawn of Victory ODER __Triumph or Agony_
Beide SO episch, das es mir die Zeit erleichtern wuerde.


Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - _Licht_
Ka warum manche meinen DAR sind schlechter geworden, _Licht_ ist mmn das Beste wat es gibt. 
Die Lieder haben mir oft kraft in schweren Situationen gegeben.


und das letzte is schwer zu entscheiden, aber ich denke mal  auch


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]1. amon amarth - versus the world[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]einfach ein geniales album
> die lyrics sind göttlich und der instrumentale teil ist mit heggs stimme so episch wie noch nie
> [/font]


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

1. Hier sind die Onkelz
Onkelz in Reinform! So muss dat!

2. ...and Justice for all
Die Gitarrenriffs und die Stimme *.*

3. The Offspring - Conspiracy of one
Einfach geile Musik ;D


----------



## Ihateyou (12. August 2010)

Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
Einfach ein Abenteuer von einem Album. Toby Driver ist und bleibt ein Genie.

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Für mich die beste Jazzplatte überhaupt. Sehr emotional und unglaublich facettenreich.

Madvillain - Madvillainy
Rap muss einfach sein.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

*Neaera - Armamentarium*
Das wohl beste, genialste, vollkommenste, absolut epischste Stück Metal/Deathcore, das auf dieser Welt existiert. Das Teil muss einfach mit. Da kommt auch Callejón nicht gegen an.

*Iron Maiden - Rock In Rio*
Ich könnte mich niemals zwischen einem einzigen IM-Album entscheiden, also muss ein Live-Album her. Was würde sich da besser eignen, als das beste Live-Album der Welt?

*Callejón - Videodrom*
Das Album kam erst dieses Jahr raus, dennoch ist es zu meinen Absoluten Lieblingen avanciert. Textlich, spielerisch, emotional ... einfach absoluter Wahnsinn.


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2010)

*Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds* - And no more shall we part
Seit einiger Zeit einer meiner absoluten Favoriten, wo ich immer was hören kann. Einige unglaublich schöne Songs dabei.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEXpaOEt4Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Cake* - Prolonging the Magic
Auch Musik die ich immer hören kann und schön chillig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5InG-VVggAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Cultured Pearls* - Space Age Honeymoon
Etwas ruhiger, großartige Sängerin.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEnk_fWdrEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

*Underoath - Lost in the Sounds of Separation
*
Unglaubliches Album , jedes Lied ist vom Tempo her anders, das eine beinhaltet melodische Gesänge und im nächsten wird gescreamt. Musik in Perfektion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hörproben sind zum Beispiel Too Bright to See, Too Loud to Hear , Desperate Times Desperate Measures und Anyone Can Dig A Hole But It Takes A Real Man To Call It A Home .


_*Muse - Showbiz
*_
Eines der besten Alben die ich besitze, Muse sind einfach Götter. *.* Hörproben : Unintended , Showbiz und Uno .


*Coldplay - X&Y
*
Kennen wahrscheinlich eh die Meisten. Perfekt zum chillen, einschlafen oder einfach nur entspannen. Alle Lieder auf dem Album sind eigentlich wunderschön, aber drei meiner Liebsten sind What If , Speed of Sound , Clocks und Fix You . Ok waren jetzt 4, aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Könnte noch 10 weitere aufzählen, aber der Threadtitel sagt ja 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entscheidung war nicht grade einfach ...


----------



## Haxxler (14. August 2010)

Schwer, aber im Moment würde ich sagen:

Guns 'n Roses - Live Era '87 - '93

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath

Iron Maiden - Flight 666 Soundtrack


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (14. August 2010)

ganz klar

1. Heaven Shall Burn - Invictus (Iconoclast III)
2. Dredg - The Parrot, THe Pariah, THe Delusion
3. Bilnd GUardian - At the Edge of Time


----------



## M_of_D (14. August 2010)

hm schwierig schwierig

1. Album: Thats it Thats All - Official Soundtrack 

Wenns mir mal zu warm auf der Insel wird mach ich das Album rein, Augen zu und ich denke an den schönen Winter und Schnee und natürlich Snowboarden.
Guter Mix aus Liedern von Klasse Bands.

2. Album: Trifonic - Emergence

Schöne ruhige electro Musik zum entspannen.

3. Album: Hm da würde ich zur Zeit entweder

Faded Paper Figures - Dynamo : richtig gute Indie/Electro - Musik

oder Two Steps from Hell - Nemesis : Produktionsfirma für Film/Trailer/Werbungsmusik aller Art, einfach nur epische Musik

nehmen. 

Wahrscheinlich doch eher eine größere Tendenz zu Two Steps from Hell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. August 2010)

Fozzy CHasing the GRail
Das muss einfach mit....<33333333

Fozzy Happenstance (hab ich genug Cover berühmter Songs <3)

Und zuletzt: Disturbed - Believe
Tolles Album 


Wären es so Immho.


----------



## 2boon4you (1. September 2010)

1. Wolfchant - *A Pagan Storm*

2. Wintersun - *Wintersun*

3. Minas Morgul - *Schwertzeit*


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

*Iconoclast I *von Heaven Shall Burn
Weil es einfach das beste Album meiner Lieblingsband ist und großartige Titel wie Endzeit, Black Tears, Like A Thousand Suns und Atonement drauf sind.
Ich bekomm immernoch eine Gänsehaut vom Intro (Awoken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*With Roots Above and Branches Below* von The Devil Wears Prada
Dieses Album hat echt alles. Aggresivität, Witz und Gefühl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 3ten wirds schwer..kann man nicht zwischen
*Ten Thousand Fists *von Disturbed
*Meteora *von Linkin Park
*Videodrom* von Callejon
*Mezmerize *von System of A Down
entscheiden..

Aber ich entscheid mich für 

*Mezmerize *von System of A Down
System of A Down ist einfach so eine klasse Band und auf dem Album ist kein Lied wie's andere. Einfach super Lieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2010)

Black Messiah - Of Myths and Legends

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge

Corvus Corax - Venus Vina Musica


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. September 2010)

1. Slipknot - Iowa

2. System of a Down - Hypnotize

3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin'


----------

